# My beautiful baby



## Sarah Cridge (Nov 6, 2019)

Hello! I’m new to this (signed up this morning!) 
This is a long post so I apologise in advance. 
Without going into too much detail.... 5 weeks ago we were put into an impossible situation. Our 3 year old son was removed via social services in court and we had to move into foster care placement for 6 weeks in order to prove them wrong (which we have!) . We were told we could not bring our 2 year old staffie Baxter with us. I tried everything. Even kennels although I didn’t agree with it for the length of time we were going to be away. We only got 2 days notice and were told if we didn’t take the placement we would loose our son forever. I tried to fight against them as I didn’t want to rehome the dog. Everyone was completely aware of this from the beginning. No friends or family could or were willing to look after him for me. In the end I was told I either take him to a rehome centre of the dog warden would have to become involved as he would be homeless. I tried all the rescue places and told them I just needed emergency help with him and did not want to rehome him I was sobbing down the phone. Everywhere was full anyway. 24 hours before we were due to move to this placement I received a phone call to say they had space for him but they couldn’t hold him for me. So I would have to sign him over. As you can all imagine this situation was impossible. I had to sign him over to them as I knew I wouldn’t get him in anywhere else and there were no other options. I told them I would keep them in the picture and tell them how we are getting on . 4 weeks went by no interest on him... not anything serious. I made it clear we would be home on the 21st November which I didn’t know for definite before (social change their minds a lot) they told me he was going to a new home this weekend. I am absolutely devastated. I haven’t been home since we had to take him in and I know it’s going to be absolutely agonising when we do go home. I’ve been waiting for the days to pass so I can go and get my boy back. He’s never been neglected or mistreated in anyway. Only loved. I didn’t expect this to happen, I never wanted him rehomed. I spoke to them everyday to see how he was because I miss him so much. I’m heartbroken. The emotions inside are unbearable. 
Devastation 
Heartbreak 
Depression 
Anxiety 
Worry

Along with anger and pure jealousy that someone gets to have my dog. I just feel like I can’t cope with all these emotions. The worst is yet to come when we go home. I’ve been wanting to go home from day one (living in someone’s house isn’t pleasant). But now I’m desperate not to go home.

So many happy memories with my baby and he was taken for nothing. We had to come here to prove these people wrong but I feel it was wrong of them to expect this from me. 
I don’t even know what to tell my 3 year old. I just kept telling him he was on holiday. 

Although this sounds awful. I’m hoping things don’t work out and he’s too much for them. Sounds horrible but I just want him back. Where he belongs. 
I feel so guilty wondering if he’s been sat there waiting for us to come and we haven’t..... I wonder if he misses us and wants to be with us I don’t know anything about dogs brains and how they work. So I’m feeling really guilty and ashamed and so I should. Because he did nothing wrong. I miss him terribly. It feels like a bereavement in a way. One minute he’s there then he’s not. He is my best friend in the whole world. We have been through so much. The thought of him being with other people somewhere else tears me apart. I just want to cuddle him and have him back where he belongs. I know he was so happy with us. 

Does anyone have any suggestions or comments? 
At the moment I feel lost. Completely empty inside my heart. I just need to go and get him. 
He hasn’t gone yet and I am allowed to leave here alone with my child now for days out etc. I’m desperate to go there and see him but I know it’s going to rip me up inside even more. 
I don’t know what to do


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

duplicate thread


----------

